# HELP!-dog aggressive horse



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Im gonna subscribe because i aint heard of a way to stop this before.. the only solution i know is dont let your dogs around the horse, lol.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

My yearling started doing this when I first brought my four dogs over (all the size ranges, two small, one medium and one large dog) and he would chase, mostly the large dog, around with his head low and toss his head at her. Usually this is while she was walking around sniffing or sitting against my leg. When he came up with such a demeanor, I would focus his attention on me and then quickly send him away until he finally approached me(thus the dog) politely. 

Until he would approach kindly, I would ease his attention to the dog and allow him to approach her until he became playful/aggressive, in which I would send him away again. This would learn him that if he liked to be near me or the dog, he had to be "polite" about it or he would be sent away.

My big dog does not have a problem nipping the horses on the muzzle if they get to rough, but with little dogs I would suggest a more controlled setting..

You could halter the horse and hold the dog and allow the horse to sniff the dog and if he acts up, reprimand him and once he has returned to a positive disposition, allow him to return. Continue until he is fine with you holding the dog. Then you can move to placing the dog on the ground and so forth. 

It's about exposing him and showing him that playing/aggression toward the dogs is not acceptable. 

I hope this is an option that helps.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The horse is seeing the dog as a predator, which it is. A horse sees well for about the first 12 feet then after that things start to get a little blurry. You are going to have to keep an eye on the dogs. To the horse it is self preservation.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

My mare is aggressive too.

But, I flipped the situation. I took the youngest dog that will chase them in the pasture and we chased him. I did not let her bite him, but she had pinned ears and snaked her head once or twice. Fine with me. The dog ran ans finally squeezed under the fence and stayed there. She's perfectly fine around the other dogs that just lay around though, she'll nose them with her ears up.

Other dogs that she's never seen before she threatens to kick, but knows better than to actually throw the kick.

The chasing (walk/trot) gave her confidence that she could move the dog without kicking at it. She's not bothered much by him now and continues on with whatever she's doing, field, inhand, or undersaddle.

Obviously this would work much better woth larger dogs, but if he listens to you 100% in the saddle, I'm not sure why you couldn't do the same. May or may not help. But, it could show him that just by moving toward the dog (without teeth or hooves) will make it leave. No need to exert so much energy when all he has to do is walk that way a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oddly enough my mare chases and tries to hurt my shepherd, but allow the Doberman to lay in the stall with her. Honestly, how did I solve this? Harley the shepherd got to close for comfort, she kicked at him, I backed her up verbally with a Harley leave it, and he now knows better. It's like chasing cars, don't try to teach the car not to be there, teach the dog the car isn't his to bother.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Market her as is, 
"Got dog problems?" "Well I got the horse for you" 
I am sure I'm not the only one that would be more than happy with a dog aggressive horse.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, I did try the introduction with dog on leash and horse in halter, and reprimanded him and made him back away when he got too close, but will have to keep doing it I guess. My dogs do not chase or bark at the horses, she was completely ignoring him when this happened. It is possible he has been chased by dogs before, I don't know. But my fear is that one of the dogs will wander into the field, or a neighbors dog. I would also like to be able to bring Cody into the yard to graze, without having to constantly supervise things. I still think he sees it as play, as he is a very playful horse. I am thinking of getting a couple of chickens and using those to train him, rather than risking my dog's life, because I believe he will do the same with any small animal! It sounds a bit mean, but chickens can fly out of the way!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Train it with a stuffed animal and a fishing pole with heavy line. It works just use yer imagination


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I had a mare that picked up one of my Rottweiler's with her teeth and tossed her over the 5 foot fence. I wouldn't have thought it possible had I not seen it myself. The dog survived but never went in the pasture again. If this horse wants the dog dead, it will be if it gets too close. Good luck.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I got an issue with a gelding out here. If I'm there, he knows better. If I'm not- he'll tear after any dog. He'll actually "stalk" the dog and try to be sneaky about it (he'll pretend to graze around, with an eye on the dog- slowly meander closer and then charge it). 

My dogs are big enough to handle themselves, but I have to warn others with dogs. 

I have no idea how to fix it.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a crabby gelding that chases our dog and cats out of his pasture. Silly thing pins his ears, puts his nose to the ground and goes after anything that moves :?


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

As I said I don't think he is being vicious or trying to kill the dog, he is a very friendly horse and extremely inquisitive. But I love my dogs, too, and it would be heartbreaking if anything happened. One friend suggested taking them for walks together, maybe he would accept them as part of the herd then- I know that works when two dogs do not get along, but not sure if it is the same with horses. It is probably worth a try since I am not riding him yet, anyway- we are still at the handwalking stage. I would want to do it with two people at first, though- one to walk the dog and one to walk the horse.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

The other part of the problem is that this particular dog (the one he chased) is elderly and partly blind and deaf, and I suspect a little addled at times! She has since avoided going outside anyime the horses are in the yard, but I don't trust her memory (or senses) at this point in her life and I live with a husband who doesn't shut doors! And PLEASE don't tell me to train the husband, I think it would be much easier to train the horse haha!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Katie, you may think you are training him to back away from the dog but you're fooling yourself. When loose, horses rarely back up, they'll turn and possibly kick out but will never back from what it deems a predator or pest. That just doesn't happen in self preservation mode. Teach your dog that there are boundaries and if the horse is loose why not keep the dogs in?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Honestly, I think would keep your older dog locked up if you have your horse out on the lawn. 
I want my dogs to think about where my horses are at and be wary of them. My Chihuahua got a huge wake up call to that a couple of months ago. He wasn't paying attention and one of our horses got him down and stomped a hole in him. He came out way better than any 7 lb. dog should of. But I promise he is very aware of the horses and their body language. Same with my cowdogs, it only takes a couple of times of being kicked in the face from following too close(when I have called them to "come behind") or not paying attention otherwise. If they think it is okay to roam around in the pasture I consider them fair game.
It is more about making the dogs aware rather than teaching the horse in my opinion.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Your best bet is just to keep the dogs and horse separated by a fence. I don't know about anyone else, but I _like_ having a couple of horses around that will take in after a dog that's in their "territory". Occasionally we have stray dogs show up at our barn, more often than not they are pit bull or boxer crosses and more than a couple have actively chased some of my horses. But, now that I've got a dog-eater in each herd, I don't have to worry anymore. Dobe has saved me from having to shoot a dog more than once and that's a _huge_ deal to me when I've got an elderly mini-burro in one herd and a yearling filly in the other.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I get what you're all saying but I still don't understand why the dogs and horses can't just all get along? I have had dogs and horses for most of my life and never had this problem before- everyone hung out together and nobody ever got hurt. it could be that my previous dogs were more wary and horse smart, but I also think my horses were gentler. I did not raise this one around dogs, as he was not living where we were at first, and I also did not raise the dogs around horses. They have seen them before, as there was one in the field behind us for years (where my horses are now), and they know not to bark at them or chase them, but they have not been around them much at all. I also always had bigger dogs before. I really hope I can find a good solution so they can all co-exist peacefully, because if he hurts or kills one of my dogs I am afraid I will never trust him and will end up having to sell him, which is not what I want.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

They can co-exist. I think it is up to the dog to be aware and respect the horse.
You can try disciplining the horse but I have yet to see that work for anyone and I have never bothered. I have found it easier to make the dog(s) be aware. I don't want a dog, no matter the breed or size ever to think that he can move a horse. Once they figure that out the monster has been created. I realize your dogs have no interest in chasing but they should be paying attention when around the horses.
I am no Cesar Millan but this has worked for me, my dad, my grandfather...well you get the idea


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, but what if the dog is respecting the horse and the horse attacks it? That is pretty much what happened here, and it is not that I don't appreciate all of your input, I just find it hard to understand why you cannot teach a horse to be gentle and respectful of other beings.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

KatieQ said:


> Okay, but what if the dog is respecting the horse and the horse attacks it? That is pretty much what happened here, and it is not that I don't appreciate all of your input, I just find it hard to understand why you cannot teach a horse to be gentle and respectful of other beings.


Imo your horse was not trying to be disrespectful of your dog - it was reacting to what it perceived to be a threat. Horses have a natural instinct when it comes to "predators". Yes, i know your dog was not going after the horse. But the horse sees the dog as a threat. You cannot 100% eliminate the horse's instinct to see dogs as a threat to their safety. Yes, some horses do get along with dogs just fine - imo it helps if they are raised w/ dogs around and learn from an early age they have nothing to fear. But imo instincts cannot be made to magically disappear...


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

My gelding gets along perfectly fine with dogs, unless they are aggressive. Then he just waits till their within reach and gives em the buisness. Got my heeler a few times. Horse trained the dog. 

A group of us were riding down the road once and a dog ran out at the horses, handful of horses freaked! Not mine, solved that problem lol. It's the one liberty he gets. 

Exposure to dogs might help, or not. But if that's your horses mind set, that dogs are bad news, I honestly think its up to the dog to make the right choice. As for an elderly crippled dog, you kinda gotta be the one making sure it's safe. Heck a crippled dachshund is lunch to lotsa animals. Not gonna try and train a mountain lion or even a large predatory bird that, its a dog you gotta be nice to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a different opinion than every one else. I can't account for dogs wandering into a pasture then the horse chasing, but I have taught all my horses that they are never aloud to attack anything while I am around. I don't care if I am feeding and one horse can not start driving another horse off. I don't want to be in the middle of that. If I am around them they can't kick anything, they can't bite anything. Seen too many people get nailed because a horse was going after a dog or another horse. 

I react quickly, and act like any behavior to attack anything is a big no no. I will chase the horse off, swinging what ever I have in my hands. I will not hesitate to slap hard with a lead rope or give a hard yank on a halter. I will lunge the horse hard in a few circles, then act like nothing happened and continue on. 

I don't really believe in the predator/prey, its their right to attack dogs. My safety comes first and that doesn't happen with a horse that is willing to attack an animal that often is hanging around at my side. 

Keep your elderly dog and horse away from each other, keep the horse on a lead when around other dogs, don't tolerate aggressive behavior in your presence. This is what I work by.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had a couple horses that would kill dogs. They were otherwise very well mannered. And, if in-hand or being ridden they were not aggressive. But, loose? They killed.

In those cases, I kept my dogs out of the pastures and warned anyone who showed up with a dog to do likewise. Strays and coyotes, I could not protect.

I didn't see it at a behavior I could train out of the horse. Apparently, some are more hard wired than others to attack predators. They never went after domestic cats.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I love the fact my husband's gelding goes after dogs. We've had issues with stray dogs/off-leash dogs in the past and I guess one day he decided he was fed up and now goes after them. Its helped and the one neighbor dog had a bit of a lesson which alleviated quite a bit of the problem. 

He will sniff at cats and half heartedly chase them out of his area (nothing like how he goes after a dog) and totally ignores the ducks wandering around. We just keep our dog out of pasture. Never crossed my mind to try to train this out of him. I'd be more inclined to agree with others - train the dog and keep the dog away from the horse. Problem solved. Even if they got along I would be scared of a horse accidently stepping on such a small dog. No aggression needed for the dog to potentially be hurt or killed. Especially true of an older, less agile dog.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Dogs are MUCH easier to train than horses. Even little badger dogs. Our dogs know that "GET!" Means RUN NOW! It is a command said in a very angry, and quick tone of voice. They need to be afraid when they hear this voice. I saved my sheltie that way. She was following me in the field about 20 feet behind me and not paying attention. I saw my sisters gelding sneaking up on her. They were too far away to intervene. I got her attention and yelled GET and she took off towards the house just as the horse sprung his attack. THEN she knew, of course, but he might have gotten her had I not sent her away. Get is every bit as important than come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Katie, why do you refuse to acknowledge that the horse sees the dogs as predators - with eyes in front of it's head, just like ours. With his limited vision he's not sure what he's dealing with and if feeling threatened will attack. Horses have two vulnerable areas where they can't see, directly behind them (fear of being hamstrung) and the throat. Small animals go for the jugular and hang on and the horse has no defense. So it decides to get the predator before it gets him.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Katie,your horse is not a pet, it is a large animal always aware of its surroundings and predators around it and watching out for danger. You can't put human feelings into animals, if the horse doesn't like dogs around it, then don't let dogs around it. I have had horses that could care less about dogs and have had horses that will kill dogs. so be it, that is the way of nature. 
Personally, I don't let my dogs and horses around each other. I have had dogs chase horses through fences and had to be euthanized, have had dogs savage horses with severe injuries, and had horses kill dogs that come into their pasture. I don't even like to ride with other folks with dogs along. We, as humans are the ones that think that horses should be able to accept anything we throw at them. Some horses except those things, others don't.
Your horse was not "playing" with the dog just because he didnt' have his ears back. By your own words he was striking with his front feet. Umm, that is not playing, that is trying to kill a predator.
The simple solution, keep the dogs and horses apart. That is great that you have been around horses and dogs all your life and they always got along, but guess this time this horse is not playing that game.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I KNOW the gelding out here doesn't see (at least my dogs) as a predator. Like what the OP is thinking, this guy thinks it's a game. He ended up one day kicked my older dog square in the face (my older dog generally pays closer attention, but I guess he had an off day.) Kicked him so hard, that my 75lbs dog did a complete blackflip.

Luckily he was ok (I knew he had a hard head, but jeez! I was 100% certain my dog was done for). So, all I do- is warn people that have dogs to watch for that gelding. I have a yard, I keep my dogs in it unless I'm out with them. The gelding knows better than to try anything while I'm around, for the most part. But, as I said before- he will literally try to stalk dogs- even from the other side of the pasture (20 acres), when they are no where near him. 

The gelding has been getting better, haven't had any particular incident. He's very "lovable" and like attention- so if he comes around when I have the dogs and he starts acting like he's going to do his thing, I just send him off. Repeatedly. If he's just standing around and being good, I let him stay. Don't know how well that works, really, but it seems to have diminished (course, he could just be bored with the game)

I don't mind if horses chase stray dogs, etc- but I don't like them to play these kinds of games (when it is just a game). That game can translate to other things.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

No. They can't "just get along." Dogs are dogs. They are pets. Horses are livestock. They are NOT PETS. When a horse is loose in an area and a dog comes along, MOST will chase the dog. It can be for fun.. it can be for territory.. usually is is just the WAY HORSES ARE. 

I had horses that would work cattle WITH the dog, but doG help that canine if he/she went in the pasture with the horse loose! 

You need to get past the "Can't we all just get along?" to understanding that your dogs.. little ones too.. will die if they get caught by the horse. Keep dogs and horse separate. Both will be fine and so will you. 

This ain't Disney. There are no "My Friend Flicka's" or "Fury" of "Mr. Ed" or "the Black Stallion and Alec" or "Black Beauty" horses. They are fiction or they are in the movies.. they are not your horse who is LIVESTOCK. Horses behave like livestock which is exactly what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Whether it's a horse, a dog, a cat or any other animal.....people need to remember, that no matter how much we love them and try to train them....they are still animals with instincts and individual personalities and tolerances. Horses have to be very large animals and very strong, dangerous animals. Even when 'playing' they can hurt/kill you....whether they meant to or not! Then add other variable like instinct and being threatened (their perception, not yours) and it can be deadly. Animals don't reason like humans. They react to things where they feel safe or unsafe. They also have their own personalities which make them a more docile animal or a more erratic animal.....that is why there is herd hierarchy and hierarchy amongst littermates. That is the way of the animal world. People need to accept it and stop trying to humanize animals with unrealistic expectations. Even if I considered my horse 'trained' to not go after dogs or my horse wasn't the type to go after dogs....I would still always have it in the back of my mind that it could happen and be realistic about it.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Chickens are not fuzzy footballs nor is it ok to basically send them in to die.

Besides, the horse isn't going to regard them in the same train of thought as a dog. Chickens go flappy, flappy, flappy and terrified horse runs away. Dog wanders around and horse goes over and takes it out.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

I am in the my horses are allowed to chase dogs when they are turned out group- we have coyotes, stray dogs and the occasional rumoured wolf around and they should be able to defend themselves - if they know to chase canines they are not going to be run through a fence in a panic by dogs that chase horses for sport. They do not go after dogs of their own accord when being handled or ridden. My dogs are expected to stay out of the horses space period. A small, senile, blind and deaf dog should not be loose around any large animal - it is an accident waiting to happen. I have free range chickens, great for despooking horses, but have no relavence to how the horses treat dogs.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

As I said I do not think it is just a dog thing, I think Cody will chase any small animal or moving object. The chicken idea was NOT to let them die (that is a ridiculous suggestion), my intent was to be there to discipline him when he goes after them. They are better able to get out of harms way.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

While I find some of these responses insulting and somewhat amusing, I know this is not Disney but I do think you can train a horse to be gentle with other animals, just as you can train them to be gentle with people. Apparently some of you seem to be forgetting that they naturally see US as predators, too


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

OP, I agree with you. I think you can train your horse to accept your dogs as long as your dogs are trained to respect your horses. Our horses and burro know OUR dogs and are careful around them. It took time. 

I think it was especially helpful when we trail ride. The dogs break the trail and give the horses more confidence. My horse is more relaxed when the dogs are with us. She avoids stepping on my small dog, who will follow practically touching her fetlock. 

My dogs are with me when I feed, and that probably helps too. 

They are not as tolerant of strange dogs when we are not with them. They will chase and kick them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Tiffany, a positive response helps! I will start taking one of the dogs on leash when I feed, thats a really good idea. I don't really mind if my horses chase strange dogs out of the field, but I want them to be able to come into the yard and graze and be good with my dogs. I am always there supervising when they are in the yard, because the fence is not as secure as the one in the field.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

I am probably stateing the obvious but please be careful with small dogs on leashes around dogs - I seen one have its leash get wrapped around a mares hind fetlock when the owner was distracted and it looked rather like the game where you have the ping pong ball on a string and a paddle when the mare objected. Luckily it was a tough little jack russel so he came out of it okay, but since then small dogs around horses legs makes me twitchy.
If you are going to go ahead with the chickens make sure you get a small, heritage/foraging type - the more modern birds are placid, somewhat oblivious and too heavy to fly well and will not be good at getting out of the way.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sherian said:


> If you are going to go ahead with the chickens make sure you get a small, heritage/foraging type - the more modern birds are placid, somewhat oblivious and too heavy to fly well and will not be good at getting out of the way.


I agree, and this was kinda the point I was trying to make with the dogs.
Complacency is the issue, not so much training dog or horse.

I am not saying that I dont care about my dogs but because of their wrecks they are very aware of my horses body language towards them. 
When I spoke earlier about the mare attacking my Chihuahua I had to take my romels(I was riding another horse at the time) and smack her several times to get her off of him. The Chihuahua is now very aware of the horses and pays attention, as he should. 
My dogs are loose and they are allowed to go in with the horses at their own risk. I promise that my dogs are always watching the horses. I wouldn't say my horses are dog killers and 90% of the time very tolerant of them hanging out with them but the dogs know when they(the horses) get that look about them to scoot on out.

If you look at it the other way, I know that my horses would not be complacent with the dogs. If a dog came down low stalking heels I wouldn't expect my horses to just stand there. I would expect my horse to be aware of the body language as I would if working cattle and had a hot bull or a mad cow.
(just to note, I will not tolerate a dog that goes after stock without being cued. And I never put a dog on a horse.)

ETA: the Chihuahua is not scared of horses after the incident, just careful, he still gets very excited if I catch a horse to ride and wants to go along or lay in the arena to watch.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Cowchick it is funny that you said that, because one of the first things we did was put the dog on the horses back (after a much more offficial and controlled introduction) There was no negative response from either one, but I probably wont do it again, it was just meant to show the horse that the dog was no threat, it probably scared the dog more than anything! I realy hope I can figure this out! Thank you for your input.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

And to clear up the chicken issue, I do want to get some chickens and do not want to "sacrifice" them to a vicious horse, and I would like to get a heritage breed as I have had them before (Silver Spangled Hamburgs, for one). They are easily able to get out of harms way in a millisecond, and I could also correct the horse if he went after them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

KatieQ said:


> Cowchick it is funny that you said that, because one of the first things we did was put the dog on the horses back (after a much more offficial and controlled introduction) There was no negative response from either one, but I probably wont do it again, it was just meant to show the horse that the dog was no threat, it probably scared the dog more than anything! I realy hope I can figure this out! Thank you for your input.


Your welcome  Since you have Dachshunds I can somewhat relate with having a "lap dog" myself. It can be easy to cater to them and I think the best favor I did for my little dog was to treat him like he was one of my cowdogs. (however your old dog is a different case)
I too have rode with the little dog in my lap, he is quite proud and stands with his front feet on the saddle horn. But he sure does like going along following and chasing squirrels and butterflies if given the chance. (if not he is gets very upset and howls..LOL)
I think there is a happy medium and for the most part dogs and horses can co-exist, I say give it some time and see what comes of it.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, that is what we intend to do with the younger one- he is very energetic and loves to go on walks, but I can also visualize him sitting very proudly in the saddle. The old one is content to just stay home on the couch, and will hardly be around the horses at all. We also have a third one who is down with a hip problem right now, and we are not sure if she will ever recover enough to do much at all, but Louie would make a great horse dog. My husband has been taking him for daily walks through the field on leash, and carrying a lunge whip in case, and the horses seem to be getting used to him. Cody no longer charges but still watches interestedly from a distance. The goal is to make it so commonplace he just ignores him, and I think we will get there.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Chickens are not fuzzy footballs nor is it ok to basically send them in to die.
> 
> Besides, the horse isn't going to regard them in the same train of thought as a dog. Chickens go flappy, flappy, flappy and terrified horse runs away. Dog wanders around and horse goes over and takes it out.


My colt wil chase our chickens! But he means business when a dog is around, which is ok with me since we have coyotes.


----------



## TruCharm (Jul 20, 2012)

My gelding does this, and has kicked dogs when they get too close, there's really no sense in correcting the horse because its doing it to protect its self, but either keep the dogs in when the horse is there or let them get used to each other, when my gelding finally kicked one dog that used to get too close all the time they steer clear of ALL the horses. So all in all your dogs will learn not to bother horses, or that your going to keep them locked up till your done with the horse. Either way


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a pet rooster that eats with my old pony. One of my horses will chase him. He knows which horse likes him and which horse hates him and he avoids the latter.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Well the daily walks on leash through the field have helped! Yesterday we had the horses on the lawn, we were sitting on the back deck with the dogs when a neighbour walked by. The dogs rushed down the steps and across the lawn to greet her, right across where the horses were grazing. I rushed after them, fearing for their lives, but none of the horses even lifted their head to look. Even Cody, the young one I had concerns about seemed like he could care less. Made me look kind of stupid, but better stupid than sorry I guess.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it all depends on the horse really. I have two OTTB geldings. One is 24 and pretty dog aggressive. The other is 3 and great with dogs. My old gelding is getting better but will try to attack them sometimes still. He isn't very predictable. The 3 year old doesn't even care when my dog runs between his legs while I am riding him. It is all really based on personality. 

I wouldn't say there is no hope for your horse and dogs. Just be careful and go slow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

There is a dog agressive horse in my mare's pasture. She was unsocialized before she came here (locked in a stall all her life) so she just doesn't "get" horses. So, she takes every chance to dominate something since she can't dominate most of the other mares. The neighbor's dogs are always in the pasture, and good Lord! That mare stretches her body out as long and low as she can and she tries to destroy those dogs. Scary!
But, at the same time, I just don't see how you could train a horse out of that. I definitely don't have any experience there.

On the other hand though, this topic made me think of my own mare and her view of dogs - it made me laugh. She just gets the most disgusted look on her face and puts her ears back and curls her lip. She has NEVER tried to harm a dog when I had her out and I've only ever seen her do it in the pasture once and it was when she was a yearling (now 5 years old). Now she just likes to smell their backs and lip them. :lol:


----------

